# [melango] GewerblichHandeln.de oder melango.de



## sfc-club (2 Oktober 2012)

Vorsicht bei der Webseite www.gewerblichhandeln.de
Diese Webseite lockt mit günstigen Großhandelspreisen für Wiederverkäufer. Was die Plattform allerdings anbietet, kann man im Detail erst nach der Registrierung sehen. Also habe ich mich registriert und dann festgestellt, das für mein Gewerbe abolut nichts angeboten wird. Also habe ich vom gesetzlichen Rücktrittsrecht gebrauch gemacht, was wiederum von der Plattform nicht anerkannt wird. Dauernde Rechnungen und Drohungen flattern ins Haus. Jetzt habe ich das ganze einen Rechtsanwalt übergeben, da ich durch Täuschung zu einer Registrierung veranlasst wurde.
Ich werde weiter berichten!!!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 Oktober 2012)

sfc-club schrieb:


> ....habe ich das ganze einen Rechtsanwalt übergeben, da ich durch Täuschung zu einer Registrierung veranlasst wurde.


Täuschung ist da so eine Sache, die zumindest die StA Chemnitz genau so sieht, wie die zwei verantwortlichen Anbieter - nämlich anders als du! Das Thema haben wir hier schon: Vorsicht vor Melango.de



sfc-club schrieb:


> Ich werde weiter berichten!


Aber bitte gerne doch!


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2012)

sfc-club schrieb:


> ... Also habe ich vom gesetzlichen Rücktrittsrecht gebrauch gemacht, was wiederum von der Plattform nicht anerkannt wird...


Unabhängig davon daß diese Seite durchaus als fragwürdig einzustufen ist unterliegst Du einem weitverbreitetem Irrtum.
*Bei Gewerbetreibenden untereinander gibt es kein Rücktrittsrecht. Das gilt nur für Verbraucher!*


----------



## nich-mit-mir (3 Oktober 2012)

Die Plattform hat doch sehr große Ähnlichkeit mit der Geschichte hier Eine seriöse Plattform verlangt einen Gewerbeschein


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Die Plattform hat doch sehr große Ähnlichkeit mit der Geschichte hier Eine seriöse Plattform verlangt einen Gewerbeschein


Nur, waren die Sachsen mit Melango schon früher da.


----------



## sfc-club (26 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon daß diese Seite durchaus als fragwürdig einzustufen ist unterliegst Du einem weitverbreitetem Irrtum.
> *Bei Gewerbetreibenden untereinander gibt es kein Rücktrittsrecht. Das gilt nur für Verbraucher!*


 
Ja, das mag richtig sein, jedoch war vor einer Registrierung ja gar nicht ersichtlich, welche Artikel gewerblichhandeln.de (Melango) überhaupt anbietet. Erst danach habe ich festgestellt, das für meinen Geschäftsbereich keine Artikel angeboten werden. Das ist eine vortäuschung von Tatsachen, denn die Plattform bietet für jeden gewerbetreibenden günstige Artikel an.

Somit habe ich Anzeige wegen Betruges erstattet und bis jetzt (1 1/2 Monate) nichts mehr von Melango gehört.

Sollte sich was konkretes ergeben, werde ich natürlich hier Bericht erstatten!


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2012)

Meine Bemerkung zielt eindeutig nur auf Deine Aussage


> Also habe ich vom gesetzlichen Rücktrittsrecht gebrauch gemacht, was wiederum von der Plattform nicht anerkannt wird.


Denn diese ist und bleibt nunmal falsch egal wie unrechtmäßig das Geschäftsmodell von dieser Art "Großhandelsfirmen" letztendlich auch ist.


----------



## sfc-club (26 November 2012)

also, bei uns in Österreich ist es sehr wohl strafbar und ein Betrug, wenn man sich durch vorgabe falscher Tatsachen eine Leistung erschleicht. Und das hat Merlango getan.


----------



## Goblin (27 November 2012)

Welche Leistung soll man sich denn erschlichen haben ?


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2012)

sfc-club schrieb:


> also, bei uns in Österreich ist es sehr wohl strafbar und ein Betrug, wenn man sich durch vorgabe falscher Tatsachen eine Leistung erschleicht. Und das hat Merlango getan.


Komisch, dass das von der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz anscheinend anders gesehen wird. Wenn man geschädigt ist, könnte man mit einer Beschwerde bei der zuständigen GenSTA gegen eine anzuzweifelnde Einstellungsverfügung vorgehen und wenn das nichts hilft, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Letztlich gilt auch hier: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Ein schlauer Anwalt aus Berlin (auch hier im Forum) umschrieb das mal so:
> 
> 
> > ...nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch gleich ein Betrug....
> ...


----------



## sfc-club (27 November 2012)

*Auszug aus dem StGB für Österreich:*

*Betrug*
*§ 146.* Wer mit dem Vorsatz, durch das Verhalten des Getäuschten sich oder einen Dritten unrechtmäßig zu bereichern, jemanden durch Täuschung über Tatsachen zu einer Handlung Duldung oder Unterlassung verleitet, die diesen oder einen anderen am Vermögen schädigt, ist mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu sechs Monaten oder mit Geldstrafe bis zu 360 Tagessätzen zu bestrafen. 

Anm.: Trifft hier zu, denn die Täuschung war die Vorgabe, das für alle gewerbetreibenden günstige Artikel vorhanden sind. Durch diese Täuschung wurde ich zur Handlung der Registrierung verleitet und somit um über 200 Euro geschädigt!


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2012)

Artikel waren doch da ...
... daß die Dich nicht interessiert haben ist doch nicht die Schuld von Melango oder wie diese ganzen Anbieter heißen ... (erstmal)
Daß die Brüder behumsen wollen ist ja ohne Frage, aber Zivilrecht ist eines, Strafrecht ein anderes.
Und genau das meint Reducal!


----------

